# Tri-Rail PS90 is on the market now



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Seems that they are actually available now...

Apparently, they have hit the market...

http://www.sturmgewehr.com/webBBS/semi4sale.cgi?read=146856

Damn things should be cheaper WITHOUT the optic on the gun. Makes no sense...


----------

